
Zipper merging may be frustrating, but it works - rocky1138
http://driving.ca/auto-news/news/zipper-merging-may-be-frustrating-but-it-works
======
msimpson
I would say that this should be taught in driver education courses, but seeing
as Maryland has removed even parallel parking from their test I have very
little hope left.

